# Cryps showing nutrient deficiency?



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Howdy! 

Otherwise brought me on over to this website, and I figured I would hang out here for a bit, I like how things are setup 

I have a small 7 gallon planted tank, filled with cryps (only going to add more) and it's been a few weeks since I added my C. wendtii green, and it is showing greatly different growth patterns than it was in the previously emersed growth.

I know there is a change in the way the leaves look, I am just wondering if this particular look is natural for the cryp. They are bright green leaves, some of them are exhibiting a tiny bit of yellowing on some of the new leaf sides, but mostly I am just seeing these dark brownish veins showing.










This is a C. lutea, showing some of the same type of growth:









Is this a sign of a Ca deficiency (yellowing of the leaves) or is this just how some of them grow?

I'm running 2x13 watt 6400k bulbs over my tank, dosing Flourish .25mL, Flourish Iron .6mL, Flourish Potassium .6mL and Flourish Trace 1.5mL 2x a week (Sun after water change, and Thur)

I am dosing CO2, and it's ~24ppm according to the Aquabotanic charts, my KH is 8 and roughly a Neutral PH.

Full tank pics will come as soon as things grow in a bit more 

Glad to be a part of the site!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi, Geo,

No, You do not have any kind of nutrient deficiency that I can see. The leaves are adjusting to submersed growth and to the light level, and I think you can expect to get even darker leaves with more brown coloring than you have to this point. Many crypts that produce brown leaves submersed will proudce plain green leaves emersed. It will be interesting to see another picture after a few more weeks of growth.


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Wow, I guess I just never really imagined the leaves would change /that/ much.

Although if they all turn brown ... I might have to do a bit of changing in my aquascaping. Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Glad to have you on-board Geo. I am curious to see pics of your tank


----------

